# Chevy HHR Model kit



## modelgeek

Hello..I just bought a 2007 Chevy HHR... I was wondering if any one knows of any model kits of a HHR..I done a litte bit of looking but no results yet..Any one know of any? ..Jeff


----------



## superduty455

Nothing in plastic kit form. OF course there might be something in die-cast.
I wouldn't anticipate one coming out in plastic either.
Chris


----------



## modelgeek

True that super duty..i know Johhny Lighting has some die cast..


----------



## JeffG

I wish I knew of a kit of this. I did some of the clay modeling for the car's interior while working at Lear a few years back.


----------

